# Is there a way to search the forum based on location?



## trecht (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in search of a new sax but like to try out a horn before I buy it. I know there are lots of SOTW members in my urban area, so I'd like to be able to narrow down the marketplace postings to locals only. Is there any way of doing this?


----------



## JPWGibson (Jul 27, 2013)

Use the "Advanced" search function, select "Single Content Type" and "Search in Forum: Saxophones for Sale" and "keyword" _Berkeley_:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=23247959

Or "_California_":

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=23247985


----------

